# Northern VA plowing subs



## MidatlanticSRS (May 25, 2011)

Hello all,

I am a local contractor in the Northern VA area and am at capacity with snow contracts and existing equipment. I continue to receive multiple opportunities for additional contracts and recently have turned them down.

I would like to gather a list of local subs who have their own equipment and are looking for additional work this coming winter. Best case scenario, I'd like to compile a list to have and manage as new contracts are signed.

If interested, please reply back with 
- equipment and resources available
- location
- availability based on existing contracts 

If anyone is interested in discussing arrangements to refer contract opportunities, feel free to contact me.

Thanks


----------



## monikaburi (Jul 29, 2011)

*NOVA Snow removal sub*

Just wanted to reply to your post...

We have just purchased 2 trucks and some equipment for the upcoming winter season. Please let me know if you are intersested in subbing out work to us. Our contact info is as follows.
ATI Development LLC
201 Davis Drive Unit U
Steling VA 20164
703.787.9505 office
703 470 4876 cell

Thanks,
Attila Buri


----------



## novasnowplower (Nov 6, 2009)

Hey give me a call 703-6751192 jack


----------



## AnshaServices (Dec 25, 2010)

*Plow contracts*

Hello,

I noticed your post about snow plow contracts in the NOVA area and wanted to get in touch with you regarding any contracts you have in/around Herndon/Reston/Sterling. This will be my first year getting into plowing and I don't have many jobs already lined up so my availability is pretty open still. The equipment I am using so far is an 82" snowbear on a '97 F-150 4x4, 2 stage ariens blower, shovel teams (2 teams with 3-4 people each), salt and small spreaders. My location is out of Sterling, so I'd of course like to see what I can get around this area. Please let me know if you'd like to discuss any contracts you are willing to pass along. You can get me by email at [email protected] or calling (571) 327-9769. Thanks and I hope to hear from you soon.

Shawn Hussey
Owner - Ansha Services


----------



## novaplow (Oct 16, 2011)

Hello,

I'm located out of the Sterling Area and am looking for sub contracting work this season.

1 - Ford Super Duty w/ Boss plow and Stainless Steal Salt Spreader in the bed.

1- Ford Super Duty - Crew Cab assigned to Shovel Team /w Snow blower and tractor plow.

I'm available throughout the Winter.

(703) 828-7569

JR


----------



## Perfectcutca (Oct 18, 2011)

If you have anything come down in the stafford area let me know! We service stafford Fredericksburg, Triangle and Spotsylvaina. ( Mostly Apartment Complexs) 540-905-2615 NICK


----------

